# EMD SD70ACe wheel sets info



## Bronzewing (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi All
A friend is building a 1.5" SD70ACe loco and is trying to find plans of wheel sets no build the steering function into his model.

Does anyone know where we can source plans to do this? He is a very skilled CNC machinist, so complicated is no problem.

How everyone is staying safe tucked up in the workshop.

regards
Murray


----------



## Bronzewing (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi
Have found the answer. Good old Wikipedia. Looked up the loco and there was a reference to the trucks. Searched on that and found a document from the University of Queensland in Aus. It showed a drawing that had a patent number (5263420). Went to US Patent site, typed in the number and got the 1993 document. From the diagrams and description of all the parts, it should be possible to build one.


----------



## ddmckee54 (Oct 16, 2020)

Murray:

If you need more information check with either "Model Railroader" magazine or "Scale Model Craftsman" magazine.  They may have published articles on that locomotive, or know of someone who did.  It might help - it might not, but their articles often included scale drawings and numerous photos of various details.

Don


----------

